# SSL Zertifikate



## Anfänger123 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich will für meine geplante Website ein Geotrust Rapid SSL Zertifikat kaufen. Es soll in erster Linie dort genutzt werden, wo sich die User registrieren.

Aber eines verstehe ich nicht, denn beim Kauf soll ich nur die Domain angeben:

"www.meineseite.tld"

Ich will aber doch nur, dass "www.meineseite.tld/registrierung" geschützt wird.

Also, wenn jemand auf Registrierung klickt, dann soll im in der Adressleiste stehen:
"https://www.meineseite.tld/registrierung"

Das mit den Zertifikaten ist noch neu für mich.


----------



## CPoly (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Zertifikat wird für deine Domain ausgestellt. Und wenn du nur "/registrierung" per SSL schützen willst, musst du dort eben über "httpS://www.example.com/registrierung" drauf gehen und sonst nur über http. Das liegt aber in deiner Verantwortung und nicht in der des Zertifikat-Austellers.

Edit: Das übliche Vorgehen ist es, dass du bei jeder Seite prüfst, ob sie SSL verwenden sollte oder nicht und es entsprechend umleitest. Als Beispiel wäre da Amazon genannt. Wenn du auf "Einloggen" klickst, kommst du auf 
"http://www.amazon.de/gp/yourstore/ref=pd_irl_gw?ie=UTF8&signIn=1"
und wirst sofort per 302 auf
"http*s*://www.amazon.de/gp/yourstore?ie=UTF8&ref_=pd_irl_gw&signIn=1"
weitergeleitet.


----------

